# [Austrian NR] Jakob Fiechter - 4.64 Skewb average and 3.02 single



## jjone fiffier (Feb 25, 2015)

With this average I ranked 2nd at the copetition (Hessen Open 2015) and it gave me the austrian snigle and average Nr.
So I´m pretty happy about it.


----------



## Jakube (Feb 25, 2015)

Pretty sick. My plans of reclaiming the NRs suddenly vanished. 

How about visiting an comp in Vienna?


----------



## jjone fiffier (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, but I also got really lucky. 4/5 were cat1 peanut cases.

I'd love to visit a comp in vienna, but from Innsbruck it is 5 hours to drive...
There also are no comps listed yet, but I hope that I will be able to come
come.


----------



## Berd (Feb 25, 2015)

Gj!


----------



## JemFish (Feb 26, 2015)

For a second I thought this was an Australian NR, and was a bit excited. No, it's an Austrian NR. Good job anyway!


----------



## Iggy (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice!



JemFish said:


> For a second I thought this was an Australian NR, and was a bit excited. No, it's an Austrian NR. Good job anyway!



Australian NR = WR


----------

